

Looking for Feedback for Dev/ PM Tool - jpatil

We are building tools to help developers gain insight on how productive they are, how they do against goals and continuously improve.<p>We aim to gather information from the various tools developers currently use and do some magic to extract relevant and present information that will be useful to helping the developer or team be better.  Some of the things we are working around are code coverage, continuous integration, measuring and forecasting Sprints, retrospectives, feedback loops, etc.<p>If you use Pivotal Tracker, JIRA, GitHub, Phabricator or Jenkins (thats what we have integrated to so far), we would love to talk with you to show you some stuff we have done, get your feedback and maybe help you&#x2F; your team improve.<p>Thanks!
======
dylanhassinger
blog post w/ screenshots would be awesome

